# nel quale/in cui



## flopflip

Ho fatto un esercizio sui pronomi relativi, e la risposta di una frase mi fa qualche dubbio.  Ho cercato nel forum, ma ancora ho qualche dubbio.  La frase e':

_"Parma cosi' come il formaggio Gorgonzola prende il nome dalla citta' omonima CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE veniva prodotto originariamente."

_Ho scelto IN CUI, ma la risposta giusta e' NEL QUALE.  Perche'?  Pensavo che il pronome riferisse a CITTA' (femminile); tuttavia, NEL QUALE e maschile.

Penso di capire il concetto, in genere, dei pronomi variabili e invariabili.  Per esempio dalla mia grammatica:

_La coda del pavone, della quale si vedeva sola la punta, era bellissima.  (della quale riferisce a CODA, quindi concorda in genere e in numero).
Un attrice', il cui nome mi sfugge, raccoglie fondi per i malati di AIDS.  (il cui riferisce a NOME, maschile ma invariabile)

Un attrice, il nome della quale mi sfugge, raccoglie fond per i malati di AIDS.  (della quale riferisce a ATTRICE, variabile).


_Ma non capisco perche', nel esercizio sopramenzionato,  il pronome variabile e' giusto e quello invariabile e' sbagliato.

Grazie tanto!


----------



## Necsus

flopflip said:


> _"Parma*,* cosi' come il formaggio Gorgonzola*,* prende il nome dalla citta' omonima CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE veniva prodotto originariamente."
> _Ho scelto IN CUI, ma la risposta giusta e' NEL QUALE. Perche'? Pensavo che il pronome riferisse a CITTA' (femminile); tuttavia, NEL QUALE e maschile.


Scusa, ma temo che manchi qualcosa, la frase così non ha senso, infatti 'Parma' è la città stessa da cui dovrebbe prendere il nome. Immagino si possa star parlando del prosciutto di Parma, per cui ci vorrebbe quantomeno l'articolo: "Il Parma". E comunque sì, viene prodotto nella città, quindi "in cui" (o "nelLA quale").


----------



## flopflip

Necsus said:


> Scusa, ma temo che manchi qualcosa, la frase così non ha senso, infatti 'Parma' è la città stessa da cui dovrebbe prendere il nome. Immagino si possa star parlando del prosciutto di Parma, per cui ci vorrebbe quantomeno l'articolo: "Il Parma". E comunque sì, viene prodotto nella città, quindi "in cui" (o "nelLA quale").




Ah, si'!  Mi dispiace per l' errore e grazie per mi l'aver portato all'attenzione.

La frase intera e' "_ Parmigiano e' l'aggetivo che riconduce alla citta' di Parma cosi' come il formaggio Gorgonzola prende il nome dalla citta' omonima CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE veniva prodotto originariamente_."

Ho controllato la risposta giusta di nuovo, e ancora NEL QUALE.  Il commento (in cui oppure nella quale) che hai lasciato sarebbe ancora appropriato?

grazie per l' aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

Non cambia niente, formaggio o prosciutto, la risposta rimane la stessa: i relativi giusti sono 'in cui' e 'nella quale'. 
Tra l'altro, per inciso, dire che la città da cui prende il nome è omonima mi sembra abbastanza superfluo. Da dove viene il testo?


----------



## scriptum

Necsus said:


> Non cambia niente, formaggio o prosciutto, la risposta rimane la stessa: i relativi giusti sono 'in cui' e 'nella quale'.


Buongiorno,

non ci sono altre possibilità? Non si può dire, per esempio, "città omonima DOVE veniva prodotto"?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, _dove _in questi casi può sostituire il relativo 'in cui'. Ma non era previsto tra le risposte di flopflip.


----------



## scriptum

Necsus said:


> Sì, _dove _in questi casi può sostituire il relativo 'in cui'. Ma non era previsto tra le risposte di flopflip.


Non c'è nessuna differenza tra le tre possibilità?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi proprio di no, Scrip.

GS


----------



## scriptum

Grazie Giorgio e Necsus.


----------



## francisgranada

Forse _CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE_ bisogna capire solo come opzioni ed è lo studente che deve trovare la giusta forma per quanto riguarda il genere e il numero.


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Forse _CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE_ bisogna intenderle solo come opzioni ed è lo studente che deve trovare la giusta forma per quanto riguarda il genere e il numero.


Infatti, l'unica risposta corretta nella frase in questione è "in cui", come ha ribadito più volte Necsus. Le altre possibili, "nella quale" e "dove", non sono presenti nell'esercizio.


----------



## flopflip

Necsus said:


> Non cambia niente, formaggio o prosciutto, la risposta rimane la stessa: i relativi giusti sono 'in cui' e 'nella quale'.
> Tra l'altro, per inciso, dire che la città da cui prende il nome è omonima mi sembra abbastanza superfluo. Da dove viene il testo?



Il testo viene da  "Da zero a cento, test di autovalutazione sulla lingua italiana" (Alma Edizioni).  E' un libro utile per quelli che si preparano per un test come CELI.


----------



## flopflip

francisgranada said:


> Forse _CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE_ bisogna capire solo come opzioni ed è lo studente che deve trovare la giusta forma per quanto riguarda il genere e il numero.



Buon suggerimento!  Purtoppo, l' esercizio e' una domanda a risposta multipla.


----------



## flopflip

ursu-lab said:


> Infatti, l'unica risposta corretta nella frase in questione è "in cui", come ha ribadito più volte Necsus. Le altre possibili, "nella quale" e "dove", non sono presenti nell'esercizio.



Grazie a tutti voi per l' aiuto con i pronomi relativi.  Me li avete delucidati molto!  Immagino che la soluzione soffra di un errore di stampa.  Fiu'!


----------



## francisgranada

flopflip said:


> ... Purtoppo, l' esercizio e' una domanda a risposta multipla.


Sì, infatti sarà come dice Ursu-lab, cioè ci sono tre risposte tra cui una sola corretta. Quindi la risposta riportata nelle soluzioni l'ha scritta probabilmente un'altra persona  ... 

@Ursu: grazie per la correzione.


----------



## ohbice

flopflip said:


> Ho fatto un esercizio sui pronomi relativi, e la risposta di una frase mi fa venire qualche dubbio. Ho cercato nel forum, ma ancora ho qualche dubbio. La frase e':
> 
> _"Parma cosi' come il formaggio Gorgonzola prende il nome dalla citta' omonima CHE/IN CUI/NEL QUALE veniva prodotto originariamente."
> 
> _Ho scelto IN CUI, ma la risposta giusta e' NEL QUALE. Perche'? Pensavo che il pronome riferisse a CITTA' (femminile); tuttavia, NEL QUALE e maschile.
> 
> Penso di capire il concetto, in genere, dei pronomi variabili e invariabili. Per esempio dalla mia grammatica:
> 
> _La coda del pavone, della quale si vedeva sola la punta, era bellissima. (della quale riferisce a CODA, quindi concorda in genere e in numero).
> Un attrice', il cui nome mi sfugge, raccoglie fondi per i malati di AIDS. (il cui si riferisce ad attrice, femminile ma invariabile)
> 
> Un attrice, il nome della quale mi sfugge, raccoglie fondi per i malati di AIDS. (della quale riferisce a ATTRICE, variabile).
> 
> 
> _Ma non capisco perche', nel esercizio sopramenzionato, il pronome variabile e' giusto e quello invariabile e' sbagliato.
> 
> Grazie tanto!



A proposito delle città da cui prende i formaggi prendono il nome hai ragione, _in cui _va bene e l'alternativa è _nella quale (alternativa non prevista tra le risposte prestampate.
_


----------

